# Please critique this APHA weanling colt potential buy!!!!



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's kinda hard to give an accurate critique of a colt so young. His face is so cute though and his daddy is gorgeous.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

yea I understand that you cant give him a good critique and I agree I looove his dad.

She responded to my email and said she is asking 1000 for him. Do you think thats a good price for him?


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

does he have color? or is he solid?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

He is solid


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I think you could get him lower. His dad is good but him mom is kinda sorry. 800 would be better, seeingas he is not trained at all.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

If he is solid $1000 is way over priced. He is a very cute little boy but should have a lower price tag. I think you could easily find a colored foal with regular APHA papers and equal quality for $1000 in todays market.


----------



## G and K's Mom (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Impressive breed horses, but his sire has a pretty good show record.

Inconclusive Dream Paint

Based on that I think $1K is a fair price. Seems is get are winning as well.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/ind...red=Standard&x2=n&username=&password=&x=0&y=0 

Has the dam done anything?


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh honey keep looking. Dad is impressive but again his mom is not put together all that well. $1000 on that colt is way too much right now. If you could get him for $500 or less then it would be a decent investment.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

KTSpeedhorse said:


> Oh honey keep looking. Dad is impressive but again his mom is not put together all that well. $1000 on that colt is way too much right now. If you could get him for $500 or less then it would be a decent investment.


Heck, we got a three year old regular papered APHA for far less than what that lady's asking. I wouldn't pay $500 for a baby. Maybe I'd take a weanling if free or less than $250, especially a solid APHA. 

The baby is cute but you certainly cannot tell if he will turn into what you want.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Curse you Joshie, taking the words right out of my mouth 

Charity is a solid APH. We got her for free (well, i traded a Kincade saddle for her. I bought the saddle a few years back and i think i spent 150.00)

I'd keep on shoppin'! I think he is a doll, and his father is very nice, and I agree with what someone else said.. i'm not smitten with the mother at all =/


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

He definitely got his daddy's head, which is a good thing. I'm not a fan of his momma's face. But he's got a good little head. Personally, I like a face that's a little bit more dishy, especially for halter, but he's a pretty little boy. It's kind of hard to tell how he'll turn out on such a little guy, though. He looks like he'll be stocky. I also love that he's bay with a white face. I see a lot of sorrels with bald faces (hi, I have two...), and it's nice to see something different. Though he is solid, which makes me think he's a bit overpriced.

I'm actually heading out to a paint halter show tomorrow, and I'll definitely ask around about his price in regards to his lines and markings, and I'll let you know what I find out! :]


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been watching this ad for a little while, so I guess you live pretty close to me. I don't think $1000 is too much, considering the prices of other horses down here are still going for around $1500 no matter what age or training.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

leahKathleen- Thanks so much definately tell me what you find out too!

Starsky- I agree I have been looking for about two months now and there arent many cheap horses in the area.

I think I am going to go look at him and if I like him alot I will make an offer. Doesnt hurt to look I guess.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

No problem! Can I ask what his registered name is, so I can print out his pedigree? Or if you have a link to his pedigree, that would be incredibly helpful. :]


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I like his dad - very impressive looking. Frankly, I don't like his mom. And it's impossible to critique a baby (all of them are cute). I do agree though $1000 is way too much. Especially now. Although I may see that it depends on where you live too.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> but him mom is kinda sorry.


Why do you said that? She is not groomed ready for the show ring but I do not see any glaring defects.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

mls, the reason I am not smitten with the mother is because of that first picture. It is really not a flattering picture at all. From that picture she looks long in the back, deep in the gut, and appears to have a pencil-y neck. Maybe if they stood her square and took a side shot, not a slightly 3/4 angle shot of her.. i'd like her more.. but right off the bat she didn't look like a well put together horse to me.

Of course, when that picture of the mare is put next to the picture of the stallion she looks bad because, like you said, she isnt groomed and ready for the show ring, or standing in a flattering pose. Her picture was taken by her owner, whereas the studs picture was taken by a photographer =) So automatically people like him without even seeing the rest of his body, lol! (I looked this stud up and checked his physique out). It kinda makes me giggle that people like him more even though the picture that was posted is not a full body shot, LOL!

I know your post wasn't aimed at me, but i didnt like the mare either and wanted to respond ^^


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

$1000 for a BS colt is really overpriced in my mind.


----------



## cherriebark (Apr 9, 2008)

He's cute, but I wouldn't pay more than $500 for him. With the horse market the way it is, it is very much a BUYER'S market, so you can shop around, or get them to come down on the price.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some pictures she sent me today they are from a few weeks ago. I am still going to look at other babys, but wanted to show you updated pictures of him. Thanks for everybodys help.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

LeahKathleen said:


> No problem! Can I ask what his registered name is, so I can print out his pedigree? Or if you have a link to his pedigree, that would be incredibly helpful. :]


I sent her an email for his pedigree but she hasnt responded yet. Do they happen to have horses for sale at what you are going to? where is it at?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

On the updated photos - last one - front legs?

Hmm.:?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I noticed that too and I didnt know if it was how he was standing or if it was something to be concerned about.....:-|


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

mls said:


> On the updated photos - last one - front legs?
> 
> Hmm.:?


First picture looks funny too, thats where i noticed it. I thought i was going to be the first person to catch this. Curse you, mls and your quick posting 

Again, with babies, its tough because its something they may feasibly grow out of. Charity has a weird parked under thing going on in her front end... but im still waiting to see if she grows out of it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Cabadoon (Mar 19, 2009)

I think that the main thing that you should find out is if he is HYPP negative. Find that out first before you get any farther. IMHO


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yea I am pretty sure he is HYPP NN but I will ask the lady again. I think what i am going to do is go look at all of her 2009 foals because she has a few. I posted another one on the critique section that i actually really like and she has color. That way I can see them all in person because sometimes you cant really actually tell what they are like in pictures.


----------



## Cabadoon (Mar 19, 2009)

Now looking at the up dated pics, I agree with the others, baby looks a little back at the knee but that is a million times better than over at the knee which I have never seen them grow out of. Although, for the price I would never risk "hoping" that he "grows" out of it. For the money, not a gamble I would make but that's just me.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont know if he would be a great halter prospect looking at his mom. They say that a foal is 60-70% mom 30-40% dad so he may not pick up as much of his dads conformation as you would like.


----------

